# Tickets über ebay?



## warawarawiiu (3. August 2015)

*Tickets über ebay?*

Hi,

Ich habe eben 3 Tickets zu je 60€ gekauft bei diesem Händler.

gamescom 2015 KÃ¶ln Tickets 08.08. Spielemesse Samstag Tageskarten Vollzahler | eBay


Ich denke der ist Vertrauenswürdig. Viele positive Bewertungen und garantierte Ankunft der Tickets am donnerstag.


Meine Frage jetzt aber:

In der Auktion steht folgender Satz:
Hier erhalten Sie Vollzahler Tageskarten für Samstag, den 08.08.2015.
Es handelt sich um unpersonalisierte Voucher, die vor der Veranstaltung an der Kasse noch umgetauscht werden müssen.



Was genau heißt das 

Ich war das letzte mal auf der gamescom da hieß die noch gamesconvention und war in Leipzig


----------



## coolbigandy (3. August 2015)

*AW: Tickets über ebay?*

wtf 60€ für ein GamesCom Ticket? Normal Preis müssten ca 16€ sein. Was für eine Abzokke. Aber hey es ist dein Geld.

So wie ich es verstanden habe müsste das Ticket am der Kasse der GamesCom gegen ein normales Eintrittticket umtauschen


----------



## warawarawiiu (4. August 2015)

*AW: Tickets über ebay?*



coolbigandy schrieb:


> wtf 60€ für ein GamesCom Ticket? Normal Preis müssten ca 16€ sein. Was für eine Abzokke. Aber hey es ist dein Geld.
> 
> So wie ich es verstanden habe müsste das Ticket am der Kasse der GamesCom gegen ein normales Eintrittticket umtauschen



Ah okay.
ja preis is abzocke.

Werden aber halt im internet momentan fuer diesen preis gehandelt und sind ja offiziell ausverkauft. Da muss man das halt zahlen wenn man trotzdem hin will.


----------



## keinnick (4. August 2015)

*AW: Tickets über ebay?*

Schau mal hier: gamescom | FÃ¼r Aussteller - Vorbereitung und Services - Ihre Werbung - Eintrittskarten-Gutscheine

*Eintrittskarten-Gutscheine*


Das praktische DIN-Lang-Format (21 x10,5 cm) erleichtert das Handling und spart Portokosten.
Die Gutscheine können auch mit Ihrem Firmennamen, Halle- und Stand-Nr. versehen werden. Der Empfänger sieht sofort, von wem der Gutschein kommt.
Im gamescom Ticket-Shop kann Ihr Kunde unter www.gamescom.de den Gutschein direkt einlösen. Die Eintrittskarte kann dann direkt ausgedruckt werden. Das spart Zeit und ermöglicht den schnellen Messezutritt. Oder aber einfach den Eintrittskarten-Gutschein an der Messekasse vor Ort gegen eine Tages-Eintrittskarte eintauschen."

So sparst Du Dir evtl. lange Wartezeiten beim Umtausch.


----------



## warawarawiiu (4. August 2015)

*AW: Tickets über ebay?*



coolbigandy schrieb:


> wtf 60€ für ein GamesCom Ticket? Normal Preis müssten ca 16€ sein. Was für eine Abzokke. Aber hey es ist dein Geld.
> 
> So wie ich es verstanden habe müsste das Ticket am der Kasse der GamesCom gegen ein normales Eintrittticket umtauschen



Ah okay.
ja preis is abzocke.

Werden aber halt im internet momentan fuer diesen preis gehandelt und sind ja offiziell ausverkauft. Da muss man das halt zahlen wenn man trotzdem hin will.

@keinnick
vielen dank fuer den tollen tip!
Das werde ich tun


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. August 2015)

*AW: Tickets über ebay?*

Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm,hab auch fast den Vorverkauf verpasst,65€ würde ich nicht ausgeben.
Zum Glück haben wir noch drei Karten, online, für Donnerstag bekommen.


----------

